# Banded Turkey



## craigk (Apr 20, 2014)

I took this bird on Saturday south of Mandan. Has anyone else heard of or seen a banded turkey in ND? Here are some pictures.







I am going to call the game and fish today. Was just curious if anyone else's has seen or gotten one.

Thanks!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Never heard of a banded turkey, but the g and f does red locate nusciance turkey's and they might stick a band on them when they are moving them. I'veshot a lot of turkey's in that unit and have never seen or heard of a banded one.


----------

